# Corydoras and Siamese Algae Eater



## blue_francis14 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi! Since the last time I posted was last October, I would like to share my experience with Corydoras and barbel erosion.

13 gal:
1 SAE
14 Cories
6 Cardinal Tetra
6 Otos

20 gal:
6 Yoyo Loach
1 Common Pleco

I have two tanks, a 13 gallon and a 20 gallon tank. Both uses the same riversand substrate.

The cories in the 13 gallon tank have their barbels eroded unlike the ones in the 20 gallon tank. Also, a tank with cories and neon tetras on an lfs using corals rocks as substrate didn't have issues with barbel loss.

So I transferred the cories from the 20 gallons to 13 gallons because the 20 gallons have about 6 yoyo loaches and they move around... alot and thought they might get irritated with more cories.

Again, the cories from the 20 gal with no barbel loss, experienced barbel loss in the 13 gallon tank.

About 20 cories died in the 13 gallon tank. Then I saw my SAE attacking one of the cories during feeding time. I decided to get move my SAE to the 20 gallon tank and well, the cories now are more active! Even the anal fin that was missing from one of the albino cories is now growing back!

So in my experience, substrate isn't just the cause of barbel erosion, but well.. a Siamese Algae Eater.

I am now currently observing if the barbels would grow back to full length.

If you want to check out my cories on how badly eroded their barbels is, please check this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JkTGxNqawk


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

He he he, a victim of the SAE.

This is why in science class in high school they teach you about the use of a control, and making everything the same, except the one thing you want to test. There are always those hidden factors you never thought would be the problem.


----------



## blue_francis14 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah... They say that SAE is a community fish. There is no perfect algae eater... hehehe


----------

